# Huge Pimple on MY NOSE



## Indian Barbie (Jul 25, 2007)

Help, what do I do?!?! I going on a date tomorrow, should I just cancel now? Just my blooomin luck! Im not even joking, its a big ass pimple! If anybody has one, I need a miracle cure now!


----------



## zucker (Jul 25, 2007)

hello!!
perhaps this helps...  
i read that some people take an aspirin and make it a bit wet. then they put it on that bastard. 
i really dont know if this helps. perhaps you can google it?!

when i have such an extreme case i use origins out of trouble! that always helps over night. i put i bit of that mask on the pimple only and then go sleep.

but i dont know if you have OoT at home, so i rememberd the aspirin thing. it has some salilylic acid in, and that might help. perhaps after that you have to put a soothing creme or something on the area.

i wish you that it goes away fast! and sorry for my shit english. 


nice regards

zucker


----------



## prinzessin784 (Jul 25, 2007)

benzoyle peroxide treatment + hydrocortizone every six hours from now until then!  It'll reduce the size of the blemish and reduce redness to make it less obvious


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jul 25, 2007)

If you have a clay mask at home, use that as spot treatment overnight. Mix it with some moisturizer so it doesn't completely dry that area though. It should be practically gone by the next day.


----------



## VioletB (Jul 26, 2007)

Astara "Blue Flame Purification Mask" does the trick for me.. zaps those little shits right off!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  You can get it at Sephora.


----------



## ohemgeeDANIELLE (Aug 4, 2007)

Put Toothpaste on your pimple, and it will dry out.


----------



## vica (Aug 4, 2007)

i put whatever pimple medicine i have on the pimple then stick a bandaid on it and leave it overnight.. the bandaid seems to flatten the pimple for me.. it sounds funny but it might work for you..LoL


----------



## anns (Aug 4, 2007)

Use Origins' Out of Trouble Mask as a spot treatment overnight. I've heard really good things about the Astara Blue Flame Mask as well, but they don't carry it at Sephora (or at least at mine) anymore, sadface.


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

ahhh when I break out, I use my queen helene's mint masque as an overnight treatment. I basically use it on my T-zone area, and under my chin! and when I wake up, Its basically gone! and I like to use this thing my guy friend gave me, uhm, Lisa Michelle Tea Tree Oil Blemish Stick. it works wonders, really. and Ive got combination skin, and I break out frequently, if that helps, haha.

good luck! ^.^


----------



## Aevalin (Aug 4, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ohemgeeDANIELLE* 

 
_Put Toothpaste on your pimple, and it will dry out._

 
I second this one - it's worked well for me.  I only use white old Colgate when I do it, I'm not sure if a gel will work as well?!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Aug 4, 2007)

a gel would work - I tried it once, it went down a little, but not completely.


----------

